# BNR Builds a Cruze 1.4T



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

This is most exciting. I can't wait to see what BNR has up their sleeve


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I wish it was a manual! Man, I can't wait for the BNR gauges and fmic, that'll be awesome!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks great! can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be interesting. I can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to hear what you have up your sleeve for handling upgrades without going coilover/lowering springs. All in due time, though!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Slap some coils, vinyl the roof and tint the Windows and your done aesthetically. More time to focus on that bigger turbo.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys stock the aeroforce interceptor scangauge ? im looking for one for my pod heard nothing but the best reviews about them. Excited to see what the team at BNR can do!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

you should do youtube videos of your installs as a bit of a how-to


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice! Anxious to see what new products and development comes from this!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm excited to see this; i second the notion about the transmission choice =], but very excited nonetheless.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We plan to build this car to the max...
> 
> *Tune (Done)
> Forge BOV (Done)
> ...


Do you plan to do something beyond the norm with the powertrain?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Automatics hold more power than the manuals do, and we're going to need that extra cushion.... :vader1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR exclusive Aeroforce gauges going in this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> you guys stock the aeroforce interceptor scangauge ? im looking for one for my pod heard nothing but the best reviews about them. Excited to see what the team at BNR can do!


Yes we do, they'll be on the site by the weekend.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't wait to see this done and as auto...!!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet, thank you! i just got the dual zzp pod tonight, pics will be up tomorrow!



[email protected] said:


> Yes we do, they'll be on the site by the weekend.


----------

